# Solved: Wireless constantly disconnecting and reconnecting



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

I have a strange wireless problem. Ive just bought a Dell D420 laptop (XP Pro). At my office it connect to wireless fine. I got it home on Friday and it would disconnect every 30 seconds or so and then reconnect; it did this endlessly. All other laptops and desktops in the house were working fine. We looked for a fix, tried a few things, and what seemed to work was changing the name of our home network; just changing the name and re-entering the network key. We had also changed channel but that by itself hadnt changed anything. So everything was fine until earlier today when the router needed re-setting. All other PCs in the house were fine but the D420 went back to constantly disconnecting and reconnecting again. Can someone please help!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds like you have two wireless clients running. If you're using a 3rd party wireless client to control the connection, disable Windows WZC. If you want to use WZC to control the connection, disable the 3rd party client.


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

I had Intel PROSet/Wireless running, but not Windows. So I found this http://www.ifelix.co.uk/tech/2007.html which let me enable WZC. I then disabled the Intel one - you know the system tray icon like a fan, with a squate at the bottom and then 3 curved sections above it - it turns yellow then green when online and shows signal strength? Well, when I hover on it, it now says "Windows is managing the wireless adapter. Click here to use Intel PROSet/Wireless." So I seem to be just using WZC but I am still getting disconnects. By the way, I do not have a Wireless Network Connection icon in the system tray (the little monitor with beams coming out of it).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This sounds a lot like wireless interference.

Download NetStumbler and do a search of networks in your area, see if you can find a channel that's as far away from other detected networks as possible.


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

I've run Netstumbler and it shows 8 networks. I'm the only one showing in dark green and also the only one using channel 13. The speed of them all is 54Mbps. What now...?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How close are the other networks to channel 13? Remember that 802.11b/g requires four unused channels between AP's to completely guarantee no interference. I'd also try to stay away from the strongest signals as far as possible.


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

Four of the other seven are on Channel 11, and one each on Channel 1, 5 and 6. Before I switch to Channel 1 (when I bring the laptop home from work tomorrow), can you please tell me how to interpret the columns on SNR, SNR+, Signal+, or where I can read this. Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How about a tutorial? http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-6067403.html


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks, but the tutorial doesn't tell me what SNR, SNR+, Signal+ mean and how to interpret the data. That's what I'm really after.

30 mins later... I think I've really messed up now. I've been told the problem may be conflict between Intel PROSet/Wireless and Wireless Network Connection, and that I should uninstall PROSet. So I did. Eeks. Now I can find no way to get online. In Control Panel>Network Connections I just have a 1394 Connection logo (saying Conected, Firewalled, but I am defiitely not online), and when I open it and go to Support there are blanks alongside Address Type, IP Address, Subnet Mask and Default Gateway. Help please........


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

It if helps, here is a Belarc of what is now on the laptop. It's the lack of a wireless card under Communications that I guess is the issue. I haven't physically removed anything, so is this software I need to install somehow?

1.20 gigahertz Intel Core Duo
64 kilobyte primary memory cache
2048 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: Dell Inc.
Serial Number: .9XSRZ2J. .
Bus Clock: 133 megahertz
BIOS: Dell Inc. A06 02/02/2008
Drives Memory Modules c,d
59.91 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
44.89 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

Generic USB Flash Drive USB Device [Hard drive] (57 MB) -- drive 1
TOSHIBA MK6008GAH [Hard drive] (60.01 GB) -- drive 0, s/n Z713WC9ZW, rev BU011A, SMART Status: Healthy 1528 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'System Board Memory' has 512 MB
Slot 'DIMM_B' has 1024 MB (serial number F63AD344)
Local Drive Volumes

c: (NTFS on drive 0) 59.91 GB 44.89 GB free
Network Drives
None detected
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers
local user accounts	last logon
Administrator 26/08/2008 09:13:20 (admin)
Mike 04/09/2008 08:19:31 (admin)
local system accounts
Guest never 
HelpAssistant never 
SUPPORT_388945a0 never

DISABLED Marks a disabled account; LOCKED OUT Marks a locked account

Microsoft Shared Fax Driver on SHRFAX:
Controllers Display
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Primary IDE Channel [Controller] Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family [Display adapter] (2x)
AU Optronics 12.0 [Monitor] (12.0"vis, January 2006)
Bus Adapters Multimedia
Ricoh R/RL/5C476(II) or Compatible CardBus Controller
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC
*Communications Other Devices
Conexant HDA D330 MDC V.92 Modem #2*

*1394 Net Adapter #2*
OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Microsoft AC Adapter
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery
Bluetooth RFCOMM
Dell Wireless 350 Bluetooth Internal Card
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Dell Touchpad [Mouse]
SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
O2Micro OZ776 USB CCID Smartcard Reader
Generic USB Hub (2x)
USB Mass Storage Device
USB Root Hub (5x)
Virus Protection [Back to Top] 
AVG Anti-Virus Free Version 8.0
Realtime File Scanning On

Missing Microsoft Security Hotfixes [Back to Top]
These required security hotfixes (using the 08/12/2008 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary) were not found installed. Note: CIS benchmarks require that Critical and Important severity security hotfixes must be installed. 
Q946983	- Critical (details...)
Installed Microsoft Hotfixes [Back to Top]
.NET Framework 2.0
no verification data KB928365 on 30/08/2008 (details...)
.NETFramework
1.1
no verification data S867460 on 11/08/2004 (details...)
no verification data M928366 (details...)
CAPICOM
no verification data KB931906 on 30/08/2008 (details...)
Internet Explorer
no verification data SP3 (SP3)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0
no verification data KB928365 (details...)
MSXML4SP2
no verification data KB936181 on 30/08/2008 (details...)
Office Access MUI (English) 2007
no verification data KB936982[SP] on 31/08/2008 (details...)
Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
no verification data KB936982[SP] on 31/08/2008 (details...)
Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
no verification data KB936982[SP] on 31/08/2008 (details...)
Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2007
no verification data KB936982[SP] on 31/08/2008 (details...)
Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007
no verification data KB936982[SP] on 31/08/2008 (details...)
Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
no verification data KB936982[SP] on 31/08/2008 (details...)
Office Professional Plus 2007
no verification data KB936982[SP] on 31/08/2008 (details...)
no verification data KB946691 on 31/08/2008 (details...)
no verification data KB950113 on 31/08/2008 (details...)
no verification data KB950114 on 30/08/2008 (details...)
no verification data KB951338 on 30/08/2008 (details...)
no verification data KB951546 on 31/08/2008 (details...)
no verification data KB951596 on 30/08/2008 (details...)
no verification data KB951808 on 30/08/2008 (details...)
no verification data KB952142 on 30/08/2008 (details...)
no verification data KB955433 on 30/08/2008 (details...)
Office Proof (English) 2007
no verification data KB936982[SP] on 31/08/2008 (details...)
Office Proof (French) 2007
no verification data KB936982[SP] on 31/08/2008 (details...)
Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
no verification data KB936982[SP] on 31/08/2008 (details...)

Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007
no verification data KB936982[SP] on 31/08/2008 (details...)
Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
no verification data KB936982[SP] on 31/08/2008 (details...)
Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
no verification data KB936982[SP] on 31/08/2008 (details...)
Office Word MUI (English) 2007
no verification data KB936982[SP] on 31/08/2008 (details...)
Software Update for Web Folders (English) 12
no verification data KB936982[SP] on 31/08/2008 (details...)
WGA
SP0
passed verification KB892130 on 29/08/2008 (details...)
Windows Media Player 6.4
no verification data KB925398_WMP64 (details...)
SP0
passed verification KB925398_WMP64 on 23/10/2007 (details...)
Windows Media Player
SP0
passed verification KB911564 on 23/10/2007 (details...)
Windows XP OOB
SP10
passed verification KB835221WXP on 23/10/2007 (details...)
Windows XP
no verification data KB923689 (details...)
SP0
passed verification KB923689 on 23/10/2007 (details...)
SP3
no verification data KB893803V2 on 23/10/2007 (details...)
no verification data KB936929[SP] on 29/08/2008 (details...)
passed verification KB940157 on 02/09/2008 (details...)
SP4
passed verification KB915800-V4 on 02/09/2008 (details...)
passed verification KB946648 on 31/08/2008 (details...)
passed verification KB950762 on 30/08/2008 (details...)
passed verification KB950974 on 31/08/2008 (details...)
passed verification KB951066 on 30/08/2008 (details...)
passed verification KB951072-V2 on 30/08/2008 (details...)
passed verification KB951376-V2 on 31/08/2008 (details...)
passed verification KB951698 on 31/08/2008 (details...)
passed verification KB951748 on 31/08/2008 (details...)
passed verification KB951978 on 31/08/2008 (details...)
passed verification KB952287 on 30/08/2008 (details...)
passed verification KB952954 on 31/08/2008 (details...)
passed verification KB953838 on 31/08/2008 (details...)
no verification data KB953839 on 31/08/2008 (details...)

Click here to see all available Microsoft security hotfixes for this computer.

[installed security hotfix] Marks a security hotfix (using the 08/12/2008 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary)
[failing installed security hotfix] Marks a security hotFix that fails verification (a security vulnerability)
verifies OK Marks a hotfix that verifies correctly
fails verification Marks a hotfix that fails verification (note that failing hotfixes need to be reinstalled)
Unmarked hotfixes lack the data to allow verification


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

When you uninstalled the Intel software, it also took the driver. Install the Intel software again, but just don't start the Intel client.


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

Can you tell me where I install the driver from, and exactly which driver it is? Thanks JohnWill - I really appreciate your help with this.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You want the latest driver and utility for your Intel wireless adapter for your operating system for your particular PC from Dell's web site. Use your Service Tag for easier searching.


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

Sorry to be dumb, but how do I know what my Intel wireless adapter is? And do I look at the drivers under Communication or Network? How do I recognise the right driver and utility? When I know the right ones, can I save them onto a memory stick and install onto the laptop from there? Is it "Intel Driver. Applies to: Intel POSet/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection. Wireless WiFi Link 4965 AGN" Is that what I want?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In your "Solved" thread you said "Intel (R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN." That's the only information I have on your adapter.

Yes, you can probably install from a "memory stick" but I've often seen it recommended to copy to the hard drive before installing.

For XP I would expect Dell to have at most two driver/utilities for the adapter--shipped version and latest version. Do they have more than that?


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

There was just the one version. I downloaded it, got it onto the laptop hard drive and ran it and I got online straight away! But.. it immediately started disconnecting again, so I am back where I started. How do I fix this? There seem to be two main files in the application: Wireless LAN adapter drive and... Intel (R) PROSet/Wireless. How do I uninstall just the latter (which I guess is what I want to do?)?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Most times, IMO, the Intel Proset works better than WZC. But, you have to try each to see which works better for you. My Intel Proset (different adapter) has an option to "let Windows control the adapter." See if yours does.

Don't try to uninstall the Proset again; you may want to use it later. If it doesn't have the above option there are other ways to set it aside and use WZC.


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

I've unticked it, so that PROSet manages it. I'm still constantly disconnecing. Any ideas where to go from here?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure that WZC is not running: Control Panel - Administrative Tools - Services - Wireless Zero Configuration should not be 'Started' and its Startup Type should be 'Disabled.'

Then you can go back and pick up on the NetStumbler scanning. The columns with plus (e.g., SNR+) show the maximum values and are generally not of too much interest for what you are trying to do. You don't need much understanding of SNR and the other terms to see which signals are the strongest.

If I remember correctly the NetStumbler Help gives some useful info on how to use it.


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

OK, WZC is disabled and I have tested all the channels. On each one of them I get the constant disconnecting-reconnecting pattern. Where do I go from here?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Not much else (nothing that I can think of) to do on the computer end. Look for a firmware update for the router and then reset it to factory default settings and reconfigure.

Here's another thought. My 'N' router has something called "Protected Mode." If you have any such thing (in the wireless section) try it both on and off. Here's what the "more info" says on my router:

"Protected Mode
NOTE: In most situations, best performance (throughput) is achieved with Protected Mode OFF. If you are operating in an environment with HEAVY 802.11b traffic or interference, best performance may be achieved with Protected Mode ON."


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

Before I do that... it's not a computer problem, because I just took it to the local pub that has wifi and it worked fine. And the other wireless laptops and desktops in the house are still OK - one laptop distonnects occasionally, but not often at all. Does that change or tell us anything?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> ... distonnects ...


You had _what _to drink at that pub? 

Testing elsewhere was a good idea, and your results confirm that we've pretty much eliminated the computer as the source of the problem. Not completely, because the AP at the pub is probably 'G' or 'B' and the kinks between router and adapter for those protocols have been ironed out pretty well. Not so for 'N'; this could still turn out to be a need for a driver update, but there's nothing we can do about that except check for updates every week or two.


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

I had two pints of Harvey's Sussex Best Bitter. A very nice pint, and although I wasn't in the mood for drinking I make these sacrificies in the name of technology.


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

I don't see a Proected Mode when I log into the Netgear Router page. It's the DG834GT model. I've not done firmware updates before so some guidance would be helpful. From what I see I have firmware version A2pB023b.d20e and http://kbserver.netgear.com/release_notes/D102607.asp is where the firmware updates are; could you possibly look and see if I need an update? The update is dated 2005 and we only got the modem this year, so I think it's not for us, but what do I know?!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It's not likely that the router was sold with beta firmware. I'd ask Netgear why a 3 year old beta version hasn't been officially released or withdrawn by now.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Why not download the correct firmware for your router?

http://kbserver.netgear.com/products/dg834g.asp


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

We got the router through Sky Broadband, and it does not have DG834Gv5 or a previous version on it. Do we know which is the right download?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If there's no bottom label and nothing in the configuration pages to identify the version I guess you'll have to ask Sky Broadband. You could also ask them why there's no label.


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

The router ISP says it's running firmware version V1.03.87. It's a DG834GT router, so isn't http://kbserver.netgear.com/products/dg834gt.asp the page, and don't I seem to have the latest firmware?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

After some confusing time I finally figured out that John's link is, uncharacteristically, incorrect--it's for the DG834*G* instead of the DG834*GT*.

The latest firmware (1.02.14) shown on the page you linked to appears to be earlier than your 1.03.87. This may mean that Sky has developed or bought firmware that is not generally available.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Oops!


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

So Terry, John, anyone - where do I go from here?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Call Sky; discuss



> The latest firmware (1.02.14) shown on the page you linked to appears to be earlier than your 1.03.87. This may mean that Sky has developed or bought firmware that is not generally available.


See if they have updated firmware or any clues about the problem you are having.


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

Sky insist it's nothing to do with them. They say that since the router works with other PCs, it's the wireless card in the laptop that's at fault. Is that right? Also, the supplier says he can change the N series wireless card for a standard 54G Series card. Is that what I should do?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

For reasons that escape me now, I was thinking that your router is 'N.' Actually, it's a "super G" 108 Mbps, right? If it is set to anything other than straight 802.11g (and/or b) 54 Mbps try it that way; no turbo or speedboost or whatever.

I think that the only thing we've determined for sure is what we started with--that router and adapter are not playing nice together, but each seems to get along fine with other devices. The 'G' adapter may work better with your router than the 'N' adapter, but nobody can say until it is tried.

The (new) adapter is likely to outlast the (older) router. The 'N' adapter costs considerably more than the 'G' one. If it were me I would consider buying a 'G' PCMCIA or ExpressCard (depending on what slot the laptop has), or maybe even an inexpensive USB 'G' adapter and using that at home and figuring the internal 'N' adapter will get future use. Of course, using a non integrated adapter may be highly inconvenient for you.


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

TerryNet - that was a _really_ helpful and clear reply - many thanks. The PCMCIA/Express Card would be easier to slot in than having a USB flopping around, so if it works as well and isn't stupidly expensive I guess I'd go for that. 2 questions... 1) how do I know whether to go for PCMCIA or Express (I've never heard of Express card) - does my earlier Belarc report tell us - and can you send me a link (pref UK) for the specs or a source to make sure I get the right one, and 2) how would I switch from using the PCMCIA G at home to using the N away from home?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You probably have a plastic insert protecting your "slot." If you remove the rectangular insert by pushing a rectangular pop-out button beside it it's PCMCIA (or Notebook or PC Card). If you remove the insert by pressing a very thin button that's part of the insert and it looks like sombody took a bite out of the rectangle it's ExpressCard. At least, that's how my laptops differ.

Your Dell D420 specs say PCMCIA.

Home: switch integrated wireless off (usually Fn + F2 on Dell) and insert external card.

Away: remove external card and put it in its original protective covering and switch integrated wireless on.


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

Do I need to take out the PCMCIA card when not using it because it sticks out from the side of the laptop, or because it would conflict with the integrated wireless I would run when away from home? I guess the other option is to buy and install an internal G, and hang on to the internal N for when I change the router. Any views?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, you can leave a PCMCIA card inserted all the time. Few would advise this as damage to the card or laptop is greater during transit.

Most people, including me, find PCMCIA to give more reliable networking than USB. If you are going to move the laptop with external adapter attached I think there is greater chance of laptop damage with USB than with PCMCIA.


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

Is changing the internal N for an internal G a better short-term solution? Would I get much slower speeds and less reliable connections?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Less reliable connection than what you have now? Surely you jest! 

As long as you are connecting to 'G' networks the 'N' adapter can be no faster than a 'G' card--they each will be using the 802.11g protocol.

There is no reason that I have been able to think of for your current problem, so there is no way for me to predict whether the 'G' internal adapter will be better, worse or the same for you.

By the way, did you check and make sure you tried at least once with the router using straight 802.11g protocol?


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

Just tried straight 802.11g - no difference.

What I meant was... if I install an internal G, will it be much slower/less reliable than the N when I am out and about? It&#8217;s to help me decide whether to change the internal card or get a PCMCIA (and if so, should it be G, G+ or G Mimo?).

I guess the third option is to buy an N router for home, but that&#8217;s pushing £100.


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

A PCMCIA 54G solved it. Many thanks John and especially Terry for your help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. Glad you found a work around.


----------

